# Little Beaver Creek



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Anyone know if I need a PA license if I float through the PA section? From say Fredericktown to the river


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

if you're fishing, yes you do. you can fish fredericktown down to about 300 yds or so from the mouth and still be in ohio's waters.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

No problem. I live 5 min from the creek. Any questions, just ask. Be glad to help if I can


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Have any of you guys had any reports on the creek yet? Was thinking about heading out next weekend.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I haven't heard anything. Haven't seen any PA guys fishing the mouth yet on my way back and forth from work


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

dirtandleaves said:


> I haven't heard anything. Haven't seen any PA guys fishing the mouth yet on my way back and forth from work


 I'll post an update on this thread we are going on Friday


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

We are going to do a short float to see if it is picking up yet. Usually do well starting in April but I think it is way too cold out just yet


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

dirtandleaves said:


> if you're fishing, yes you do. you can fish fredericktown down to about 300 yds or so from the mouth and still be in ohio's waters.


Err, not quite. Look at a map, about 2 miles from the mouth the creek takes an eastward turn into PA. It makes a big bend and flows back into Ohio and then back into PA about 2/3 of a mile from the mouth. There's a boat ramp and parking lot just before the Rt 68 bridge. This is in PA and a great place to take out.

But, good luck launching in Fredericktown. As I understand it the Vodrey's have closed all their land to visitors. They employ private security, and if you are seen on their land you will get busted! There are canoeing and kayaking websites that might find you a different place to put in. For sure you could put in at Beaver Creek State Park.


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Everyone I know that floats the creek stops fishing when they make the last bend before the ohioville park. Never been an issue. But I guess technically if you are in that tiny stretch of PA u SHOULD have a PA LICENSE. Up to u. Parking is very limited at Fredericktown since they rebuilt the bridge. I think the best fishing is farther north. Just my opinion...


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Not putting in at Fredericktown. Just saying that stretch that doglegs thru PA. Fishing or not, if you have fishing tackle you need a license. Did not know if the creek was like Pymatuning where either license is good


----------



## mote1977 (Mar 11, 2010)

What do you guys target here? I bought a yak last year and wouldn’t mind giving it a try. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

mote1977 said:


> What do you guys target here? I bought a yak last year and wouldn’t mind giving it a try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Smallmouth, sauger, there's some walleye in there as well. There's other fish too but that's what most people are looking for. Huz- to answer your question to the letter-of-the-law, I'm not sure. MY UNDERSTANDING is that you can still have your gear with you as long as your not actually fishing. We do not have a reciprocal agreement with PA when it comes to the river, or creek. Right now the creek is right about perfect level. Just a touch on the low side of where I like it to be, but not bad. Water color looks about perfect.


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

We did the 3.5 mile from echo to spruce. Flow is perfect. Water was too clear and too cold yet. No hits. We only saw schools of carp or maybe they were sheep. Do the smallies move down to the river during cold months?


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Big rock is still log jammed. Was hoping the high flow in February would have cleared it


----------



## Huz-yak (Jun 3, 2011)

Couple o pics


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Huz-yak said:


> Not putting in at Fredericktown. Just saying that stretch that doglegs thru PA. Fishing or not, if you have fishing tackle you need a license. Did not know if the creek was like Pymatuning where either license is good


No, there is no reciprocal agreement or it would be mentioned in the regs book. I'm a member of a fish & game club located in PA whose western border is right on the Ohio line. Another member there has asked me if I ever see a PA fish warden out there to ask him the following. Say he launches at that ramp in PA just above the mouth of Little Beaver, they go out to the Ohio River and turn downstream to fish Ohio water. If they come back with Ohio size and bag limits and are checked when they take out, will they get busted? I haven't run into the fish warden, and nobody seems to know the answer! I suppose the same would apply if you are floating downstream.

I think Ohio and PA need to get together and work something out for the creek.



dirtandleaves said:


> Smallmouth, sauger, there's some walleye in there as well. There's other fish too but that's what most people are looking for. Huz- to answer your question to the letter-of-the-law, I'm not sure. MY UNDERSTANDING is that you can still have your gear with you as long as your not actually fishing. We do not have a reciprocal agreement with PA when it comes to the river, or creek. Right now the creek is right about perfect level. Just a touch on the low side of where I like it to be, but not bad. Water color looks about perfect.


Many, many years ago there was a canoe livery at Fredericktown right across from where the north fork dumps into the main stem. When I found that out I, and my buddy, went down on a weekend and rented a canoe. I found it odd that we were the only people with fishing rods. We caught smb, sauger, walleye, perch, and crappie, bluegill and lmb in the slower flowing sections. 

The last time my buddy and I were down in the Grimm's Bridge area, we ran into a guy who had the only fishable eddy in the place staked out. He obviously knew the creek much better than we did, the water was still too high. He told us that he caught an alligator gar in there, and believes there may be saugeye in there as well.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

How about further upstream from say Elkton to Beaver Creek State Park - is that worth floating?


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

My favorite float


----------



## 3IGELOW (Mar 24, 2018)

Beaver Creek has always been and will always be my favorite fishing spot. I have caught so many PR's there. Gretchen's lock is my favorite for catfishing... and everything around Grimms Bridge. There are so many honey holes near grimms bridge. Walleye, Sauger, Saugeye, Smallies, Largies, Carp, Catfish, Drums, Alligator Gar, Crappie, Bluegill... etc. Heres a few of my favorite photos from over the years.


----------



## ncanitano (Mar 21, 2009)

That sounds perfect - I'm looking to do a camping trip in the state park and float the river back to my camp site from upstream. Would putting in around Lisbon or Elkton be a good float to the park? Also - I'm gonna be looking for smallies - assume they are in there?


----------



## Never limits (May 5, 2017)

About 40 yrs ago when I was a kid, me and a buddy would fish Little Beaver Thur the s turns along st. rt 7 we would hammer the small mouth in that area, the creek has a rock bottom with lots of deep holes. We would use soft shelled crawdads. We caught some big fish back then and we had a blast!! When you get married and start a family you just don’t have time to do stuff like that anymore. But thanks for your post, because it has brought back some good old memories!!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

3IGELOW said:


> Beaver Creek has always been and will always be my favorite fishing spot. I have caught so many PR's there. Gretchen's lock is my favorite for catfishing... and everything around Grimms Bridge. There are so many honey holes near grimms bridge. Walleye, Sauger, Saugeye, Smallies, Largies, Carp, Catfish, Drums, Alligator Gar, Crappie, Bluegill... etc. Heres a few of my favorite photos from over the years.


Dude! The choppers on that walleye are really something. And in pic #4, is that a sauger or saugeye. If a sauger it's the biggest one I've ever seen come out of that creek! 



ncanitano said:


> That sounds perfect - I'm looking to do a camping trip in the state park and float the river back to my camp site from upstream. Would putting in around Lisbon or Elkton be a good float to the park? Also - I'm gonna be looking for smallies - assume they are in there?


Like Dirt & Leaves said, yes it's a good float, and there are smallies in there.


----------

